# 1950 J.C. Higgins Color-Flow restored...finally



## shutterbugKELLY (Jun 30, 2008)

*Before...*





*After...*




*1950 Fall / Winter Sears catalog...*








I'm really happy with how it turned out, because it was in such bad shape.  The "before" photo is somewhat misleading, because it had been taken apart and repainted some years ago and a '53 tank had been added - so it didn't look too bad on first glance.  Fortunately we were still able to find a couple spots with original paint, that had been protected from the elements, too match the paint.  The chromers we use on a regular basis refused to do some of the parts because they were so rough; they said we wouldn't be happy with the final result, so we had to take some of the pieces to another chromer to be done.

My dad spent a lot of hours on the paint, and we spent a lot of time tracking down some odds and ends, including a 1950 J.C. Higgins Ball Hawk baseball glove that's listed in the catalog with the bike.  The only thing we still have to add is a 1950 J.C. Higgins speedometer, it needs a little work before we can put it on.

For it's maiden voyage, we're hoping to ride the Color-Flow in the local 4th of July parade on Friday.

Kelly


----------



## imfastareyou (Jun 30, 2008)

really *fantastic*!  make me wish I'd held on to mine.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 30, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## REC (Jun 30, 2008)

Outrageous job!

I have never seen one of these in person, but I want to now!

Beautimus!

REC


----------



## floridasfavson (Jun 30, 2008)

beautiful bike. how did it take to restore it?


----------



## Ace356 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kelly,

Hubba Hubba  . What a beauty! Better yet. You did this incredible restoration and had your Dad be a part of it as well. Priceless!

Tim


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!!

Tim - My dad and I always restore the bikes together.  His strong points are things that I don't do, and my strong points are things he doesn't do, so it works out real well.

floridafavson - It probably took about 9 months, which isn't bad considering we were also working on another bike and several other little projects.  We had it put together before Christmas, but it still took several more months to track down the correct pedals, the rack emblems, a headlight, etc.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, you guys really need to stop with all this fabulous bike bit. it isn't fair to the rest of us that you have so many stunning bikes when I am struggling just to keep one looking ok! well maybe I'm just a bit jealous. tell your Dad that he is not allowed to do such a super job on the next few! 
Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a mate to your bike, a bit spendy though...Nice job!


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott...I'll pass that along to my dad, he'll get a kick out of it   He just finished painting a 1940s Hawthorne for a friend, and he's now painting an Elgin racer tricycle, then we're going to focus on our Fleetwood once again.

markivpedalpusher...I'm actually thinking about getting a girl's 1950 Color-Flow, which is a big step for me because I don't collect girl's bikes, but I think they're good looking.  They came in green or blue that year, so I'm hoping to come across a green one for a good price.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 10, 2008)

*Makes my jet flow look amateur*

WITHOUT A DOUBT THE FINEST COLORFLOW RESTORATION I HAVE EVER SEEN. Beautiful job, perfect finished product. They don't make 'em like they used to! makes my Higgins jet flo resto look pretty amateur!  Congratulations, that is one nice bicycle. Hopefully I'll find a nice original colorflow to match my jet flow one of these days...


----------



## Randy J. (Jul 10, 2008)

Incredible job!

_"Have...'34 Banner / '37 - '38 Firestone Fleetwood / '39 Huffman Airflyte Twin-Flex / '40 Belknap (Huffman) / '50 Higgins Color-flow / '53 Firestone Holiday / '63 Flightliner"_

How about posting a picture of that '63 Flightliner?!? 

 Randy


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey balloontirecruiser!  Thanks so much!  It's true, they don't make them like they used to - they weren't just transportation, they were art.

I hope I find a really nice original Jet-Flow, because I would cringe to see the chrome bill if I had to restore one.

Randy J - Check your PM


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 25, 2008)

*Jet Flo's*

No joke  The previous owner of my jet flo had all the plating redone, I'm sure it cost him quite a bit! :eek: someday I'd like to find a REALLY nice original jet flo to keep as a rider.


----------



## 161297 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Fine restore. Suggestions on parts?*

WOW, the colors you chose look great. I also just bought a boys and a girls JC Higgins color flow and hope to finish them over the next 6 months or so. 
  Did you have all  the parts to begin with, or do you have a source for the script on the sides of the bike rack, or the batwing light?
  Both my bikes are missing those items.

  Again, your restoration is great!

Michael Siddons


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Michael,

Be sure to check your PM.

You know, I kind of fall into things.  For the instance, I had inquired about having a pair of rack emblems made and was quoted $400 :eek:  I thought that was way too high, and the guy basically said goodluck ever finding a pair.  About 2 weeks later, I bought a '50-'51 rack off eBay that had been poorly listed for about $15 that still had both of the emblems.  They were really nice, but I had them chromed anyway so they looked extra sharp.  I plan on reselling the extra rack and making my money back.  So keep an eye on eBay, they do show up.

Had the headlight bracket a couple months before I even tracked down a headlight.  A guy I know just happened to have one, and didn't mind parting with it.  I think it was like $5-$10, which was a steal.  I've seen those pop on eBay once in a while for about $50-$60.

The batwing is a repro, which I really think is the way to go, because the top-half of the original batwings were plastic - they're pretty fragile and usually broken or cracked.  I paid $225 for it (I got it from someone on the CABE, but I don't remember whom).  I usually wait around for the bargains, but I needed it in time for the bicycle show so I forked out the money.  It was well worth it, because it's one of those things you have to have.  Plus, our prize money from the bicycle show paid for a big chunk of it, which we wouldn't have won, if we hadn't had the light.

We were lucky, the gold paint underneath the chrome exhaust rings looked like new, as did the maroon paint dip line on the front fork.  It was important to me to match the colors exactly, because the few Color-Flows I've seen look too red or tan (like they matched the inside of the tank instead of the outside).  For the vermillion on the front fork, I matched it to a paint chip from our 1950 Sears catalog.

I'd love to see pics of your Color-Flows,
Kelly


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 26, 2008)

did you know that the post about your Belknap is one of the most viewed posts? looks like this one is headed in that direstion as well!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Scott


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 31, 2008)

oooooh, I didn't know that *does a happy dance*


----------



## Travis (Sep 1, 2008)

There are no chromers in my area... can you recommend someone for me? 

Your bike is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## martin (Jan 26, 2009)

*Any interest in my color-flow?*

Is anyone here interested in my 1952 JC Higgins Color-Flow? I have one that I would part with if I thought it would be restored as nicely as yours. (It has a round headlight which I believe to be original since this bike was under the Christmas tree for my mother back in 1952. She'd like to see someone save it). I'm near Pittsburgh, Pa (Go Steelers!) I also have an early 60's Flightliner.  Then there's this bag of old bike parts...


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 26, 2009)

Martin, crazy as it sounds, I could use that 7-ball-bearing cage right below the calipers.  I took apart a Bendix coaster hub this weekend and that cage was toast.  Can I send you a buck and get that piece? Maybe tape one packing peanut in the middle of it so it doesn't get crushed.


----------



## martin (Jan 29, 2009)

*7 ball bearing cage*

Dear JLarkin, 

I'm happy to send you the 7 ball bearing cage.  I thought you could put a couple dollar bills in an envelope and send it to the return address on the package. Could you give me a mailing address in a private message?


----------



## bikes4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*jc higgins colorflow*

Your colorflow is real sharp my wife has a colorflow that i had restored for her my brotherinlaw restored it he does real good work, i just bought a boys colorflow and when i get it i will post a picture of it great job on the restoration i love it.
http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss103/bikes4me/0202091517.jpg


----------



## Kelpie3 (Feb 5, 2009)

martin said:


> Is anyone here interested in my 1952 JC Higgins Color-Flow? I have one that I would part with if I thought it would be restored as nicely as yours. (It has a round headlight which I believe to be original since this bike was under the Christmas tree for my mother back in 1952. She'd like to see someone save it). I'm near Pittsburgh, Pa (Go Steelers!) I also have an early 60's Flightliner.  Then there's this bag of old bike parts...




I would love the Higgins.  I am working on restoring the boys version right now.  I am in Indianapolis.  Let me know price and cost of shipping.

Thanks,


----------



## martin (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sold!*

 The two JC Higgins bicycles that I posted a couple weeks ago have been sold to someone who will save them from the rusty hell of my parent's basement.  Thanks for being honest about the value and making the 2 1/2 hour trip to meet me on Sunday.  Good luck and send me pictures when it's done!  Martin


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 17, 2009)

:eek: WOW.....very nice restoration, very nice details, love the color combination, nothing over done!
I am almost there with my Rollfast project....can't wait.....!
waiting now is on the plating work ....:o


----------



## teisco (Aug 29, 2010)

Beutiful bike, just curious why you didn't use the jewels in the tank and the JC Higgins decal on the tank?


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 29, 2010)

*Wow!*

Super work! Stunning...


----------



## atencioee (Apr 13, 2019)

What white wall tires did you use and are they original? If not do you know what white wall tires were original to the colorflow?


----------

